# Digicam-Habt ihr Tipps?



## Gully (17. September 2002)

Hey ho,
ich wollt mir endlich mal ne Digicam holen (jetzt als ZIVI mach ich ja schließlich richtig fett Kohle  ).

Könnt ihr mir eine so für 300 Eypos empfehlen?

Gibts da schon was Gutes?


Ich bin jetzt net der Foto-Crack,sollte halt reichen um ein paar schöne /stylische Bilder schießen zu können.

Wäre cool,wenn ihr mir da eine kleine Kaufberatung geben könntet..

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Vitalis (18. September 2002)

Für ca. 330 Euro gibts nichts besseres als die Canon PowerShot A40, wenn Dir 2 Megapixel reichen. Damit kannst Du optimal 10x15 Ausbelichtungen machen und auch etwas größer. Hier ein Preisvergleich. Und hier steht noch was zu dem Thema. Du bist im falschen Forum


----------



## BubiBohnensack (19. September 2002)

Meinst du nicht, eine analoge Spiegelreflex ist besser als eine "Billigdigicam"?
Na klar, du musst entwickelt, aber das tut man doch mit Digitalfotos auch.


----------



## goela (23. September 2002)

Meine Erfahrung:
Wenn ich meine digitale Kompaktkamera mit einer analogen Kompaktkamera vergleiche, dann finde ich eine digitale Kamera besser!
Dort kann ich beliebig viele Fotos mache, die besten Aufnahmen heraussuchen und diese nachmachen lassen! Darin ist eine Digitale ganz klar im Vorteil!

Will man aber anspruchsvolle Fotos machen, dann würde ich jederzeit eine Spiegelreflexkamera vorziehen!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (23. September 2002)

Ja gut klar, für Schnappschüsse und nicht professionelle bzw. "günstige" Fotographie, ist eine Digitale sicher besser.


----------

